# First Impressions: ALO Audio the "National" Portable Headphone Amp (The Continental's Younger Sibling)



## Austin Morrow

I've been testing out ALO Audio's new National for the past week and thought that it would be best to share a couple of thoughts about the amp itself. While I don't think it's quite time yet for me to write up a full featured review since I have had it a little under a week, I feel as if though a few impressions would be appropriate. After all, I'm sure everyone wants to know just how good the National lives up to it's older, tube based portable cousin, the Continental.
   
  First things first, let's get the general ideas about the National out of the way. What goal did ALO Audio have in mind when they set out to make the National? Well, the Continental, which I reviewed back in December and thought was an excellent portable amplifier, was tube based, and with all tube amplifiers, the tubes, sooner or later, will run out unless you can keep making them. This was not the case with the Raytheon 6111 NOS tube, a tube that was rare to find on the face of the Earth. ALO realized this issue and knew that the Continental had a limited time as portable amp, so they needed something that could take the place of the Continental, something just as good, something that was solid state. Thus, the National was born, all solid state, smaller, and a even better price tag than before. But, did ALO really make the National as good as the Continental? Let's take a deeper look.
   
*Sonics Impressions*
  So, this is after a 24 hour burn in. I first felt as if though the National sounded bright and a bit sibilant out of the box, but all has changed since then. While I still feel like the Continental is a significantly better sounding amplifier than the National, the National has a very unique signature and has some amazing technicalities that I have yet to hear in the Continental, but are similar in some ways. The National has one of the best imaging and layering presentations I've ever heard. Take the Continental's already awesome soundstage, increase the instrumental separation up by a few notches, decrease the width ever so slightly, and extend the depth farther out, and that's what you're left with. The National is less extended up top than the Continental, but I still feel as if though the sparkle is still there. Not as energetic, but still a good amount of treble presence. The midrange is full, warm, and features some great vocality. Not as prominent and forward as the Continental, but very enjoyable and easy on the ears. Down low, the National seems to triumph over the Continental. Better transient response with a much faster decay time, and a lot tighter with more surge. Excellent PRaT overall.
   
  Just as a side note, I feel as if though a lot of the power hungry headphones, even the HD650, need to be on high gain for there to be enough volume. The Continental feels a lot more powerful in terms of total output power.
   
*Build Quality & Design*
  Since reviewing the Continental, ALO has really stepped up the build quality and the design schematics in their amps. The chassis is still all aluminum, but not smooth and glassy, but matte and with almost no fingerprint attraction. The National is smaller in terms of height and length, and feels lighter as well. Absolutely superb for a $299 portable amp. You get a power switch (complete with an orange LED light) on the front, a gain knob, a high and low gain switch, and an input and output jack.
   
  Just a few first impression paragraphs. While I think that the Continental becomes warmer and more colored each day, we'll see what happens after two more weeks of full blown testing!
   
  Gear Used (so far): Sennhesier HD650 - AKG Q701 - Rein Audio X-DAC - HRT Music Streamer II+ - TTVJ Slim - ALO Triple Pipe LOD


----------



## Cassadian

Thanks for the review.
   
  How does this stack up against the ALO RX MK2.


----------



## skoog5600

Yes I would like to read about a comparison between the National and the Rx MK2 as well as the pico slim. (I know this is not apples to apples, but...).Also were you using any custom IEMs llike the JH13s etc?


----------



## shigzeo

On a winter's day, the warm National will feel very good. I'm in love with the it. The spread of the in/out ports, the volume knob's perfect clearance from the chassis, the crinkled finish - amazing. I find it to be a bit warmer than the Rx - by warmer, I mean not quite as ruler flat. It is more forgiving in some passages, but nothing like a valve amp in terms of warmth. 
   
  It's a great part of a kit.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





skoog5600 said:


> Yes I would like to read about a comparison between the National and the Rx MK2 as well as the pico slim. (I know this is not apples to apples, but...).Also were you using any custom IEMs llike the JH13s etc?


 

  
  No, I am not wearing any customs as of the moment. I can definitely arrange a comparison between the MK2 seeing as I've auditioned it many times and will be again. I am however using some upper end headphones and earphones that I have been testing out periodically throughout the last week, and several more weeks to come.

  
  Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> On a winter's day, the warm National will feel very good. I'm in love with the it. The spread of the in/out ports, the volume knob's perfect clearance from the chassis, the crinkled finish - amazing. I find it to be a bit warmer than the Rx - by warmer, I mean not quite as ruler flat. It is more forgiving in some passages, but nothing like a valve amp in terms of warmth.
> 
> It's a great part of a kit.


 


  Yes, I agree with this a lot. I find the Rx to be very flat and more neutral-ish, but am liking the sonics capabilities that the National has to offer.


----------



## shigzeo

I've got the Sleek Audio CT7 which are even more sensitive than JH13Pro (which I also enjoy), so I may be of some help.


----------



## xzobinx

Nice impression Austin can you talk more about the hd 650 pairing I really need a transportable rig


----------



## skoog5600

Any comparisons between the pico slim? At the moment I am ampless and considering the Mk II, Pico Slim or the National to pair up with my customs. I am more drawn to warmer sounds.
   
  What y'all think?


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





skoog5600 said:


> Any comparisons between the pico slim? At the moment I am ampless and considering the Mk II, Pico Slim or the National to pair up with my customs. I am more drawn to warmer sounds.
> 
> What y'all think?


 


  I have not heard the Pico Slim, unfortunately. You should ask that question to "shigzeo" or "ljokerl" and "ClieOS."


----------



## skoog5600

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I have not heard the Pico Slim, unfortunately. You should ask that question to "shigzeo" or "ljokerl" and "ClieOS."


 


  Thanks hopefully they will read this and comment.


----------



## Eric_C

+1 to the request for impressions of the National with IEMs, especially the JH13.
  Would also love to hear how you guys find it against the Pico (not the Slim) and Stepdance. 
   
  Thanks Austin and shigzeo!


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> +1 to the request for impressions of the National with IEMs, especially the JH13.
> Would also love to hear how you guys find it against the Pico (not the Slim) and Stepdance.
> 
> Thanks Austin and shigzeo!


 


  Wait, I have a bunch of impressions with my IEM's. I have the full review coming tomorrow.


----------



## n3utra1

Nice review! 
   
  Any comparisons with the TTVJ Slim? Im torn between the two. Which has more of that tube sound and which is better?


----------



## Austin Morrow

n3utra1 said:


> Nice review!
> 
> Any comparisons with the TTVJ Slim? Im torn between the two. Which has more of that tube sound and which is better?




Just a few first impressions. Full review coming tomorrow. Lucky for you, I have the TTVJ Slim and they're very much comparable. The Slim seems a little more lush and romantic sounding in the midrange, and less resolved than the National.


----------



## n3utra1

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Just a few first impressions. Full review coming tomorrow. Lucky for you, I have the TTVJ Slim and they're very much comparable. The Slim seems a little more lush and romantic sounding in the midrange, and less resolved than the National.


 


  Oh cool! I cant wait


----------



## skoog5600

Neither can I


----------



## audiophile2359

Seems from the reviews that i read that the national has an overall warm signature. I was wondering how it might fair with the headamp pico (non-slim version), Since they both have a warm/dark signature. Furthermore, their price range about the same, with the pico being only slightly more expensive.


----------



## Eric_C

^ Was thinking the same thing. Am basically thinking about how the National compares with the Stepdance and Pico.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





audiophile2359 said:


> Seems from the reviews that i read that the national has an overall warm signature. I was wondering how it might fair with the headamp pico (non-slim version), Since they both have a warm/dark signature. Furthermore, their price range about the same, with the pico being only slightly more expensive.


 


  The National isn't dark, it's warm, but dark means it has a very veiled or shut off treble presence, which is not the case at all.


----------



## Communism

In general, how does this amp match up to the JDS Labs C421 since they are both around the same in that price range.
  Considering pairing the amp with my upcoming Heir Audio 8A and iPod Classic 160gb.


----------



## gkanai

Headfonia's review: (with comments comparing the National to the JDS Labs c421)
   
  http://www.headfonia.com/the-sequel-alo-audio-the-national/


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





gkanai said:


> Headfonia's review: (with comments comparing the National to the JDS Labs c421)
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/the-sequel-alo-audio-the-national/


 


  I was about to post that link, thanks for catching it for me.


----------



## skoog5600

Any other reviews on the National along with comparisons between for example the Pico Slim, ALO Rx II etc ...?


----------



## shigzeo

Actually, I've a full review coming on the weekend! The short of it - I love that ALO chose a sound signature and stuck with it rather than razor-sharp flatness. It speaks volumes that expensive amps nowadays are leaving the all out performance min set of yesteryear and forming unique sounds themselves. Actually, the bright clarity and great low end width in the National goes head-to-head with another favourite of mine: GoVibe Tube amp (but that one is much more expensive).


----------



## skoog5600

So in short you are recommending the National?
   
  For me it is between the national and pico slim. However, I have owned multiple ALO products and have always been satisfied with the quality build and sound. And for this price it's hard to beat I think. Also I like how the size seems to match well with my 160gb silver ipod.
   
  As I write this I think I am convincing myself to pull the trigger on the national.


----------



## Eric_C

Why not between the National and Pico (instead of the Slim)?


----------



## shigzeo

The National is a refreshing break from the typical in this price category, and is well worth what seems a meagre sum in comparison. It is made of quality far beyond its price category, and its balance and use of the volume pot are perfect. But what sets it apart from the pack is its slightly unique voice: a bit of analogue smear here and there where one doesn't expect it. Honestly, it is in many ways similar to listening to the GoVibe Porta Tube+ (which costs much more).
   
  On at technical level you could argue many ways here, one of them being the National is ahead in its price category, but on a satisfactory level, the National is not competing. In that price range, there are very few amps that voice their own sound. The National has a unique use of distortion that is very pleasing. I've only reference use of the Rx of a year or two back, but at this point, the National is more pleasing for sure. And that is saying a lot. 
   
  For ultimate drive performance, especially for hard to drive balanced armature earphones, the Rx may be better, but for a full range of phones, with an accent of its own, the National really spells a unique place among solid state amps. I've got a few more words to add, but my full review of the National should be out very soon with lots of love. Ken didn't put out a mediocre product in terms of price class or build class, and obviously aimed at creating a sound, not disappearing into it. There is nothing to fault unless your earphones are very very sensitive. If you enjoy Digizoid zO2 or Rx levels of background noise, you'll do fine with the National. Again, that is only applicable with very sensitive earphones. With headphones, I've yet to hear any background noise.
  Quote: 





skoog5600 said:


> So in short you are recommending the National?
> 
> For me it is between the national and pico slim. However, I have owned multiple ALO products and have always been satisfied with the quality build and sound. And for this price it's hard to beat I think. Also I like how the size seems to match well with my 160gb silver ipod.
> 
> As I write this I think I am convincing myself to pull the trigger on the national.


----------



## skoog5600

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> The National is a refreshing break from the typical in this price category, and is well worth what seems a meagre sum in comparison. It is made of quality far beyond its price category, and its balance and use of the volume pot are perfect. But what sets it apart from the pack is its slightly unique voice: a bit of analogue smear here and there where one doesn't expect it. Honestly, it is in many ways similar to listening to the GoVibe Porta Tube+ (which costs much more).
> 
> On at technical level you could argue many ways here, one of them being the National is ahead in its price category, but on a satisfactory level, the National is not competing. In that price range, there are very few amps that voice their own sound. The National has a unique use of distortion that is very pleasing. I've only reference use of the Rx of a year or two back, but at this point, the National is more pleasing for sure. And that is saying a lot.
> 
> For ultimate drive performance, especially for hard to drive balanced armature earphones, the Rx may be better, but for a full range of phones, with an accent of its own, the National really spells a unique place among solid state amps. I've got a few more words to add, but my full review of the National should be out very soon with lots of love. Ken didn't put out a mediocre product in terms of price class or build class, and obviously aimed at creating a sound, not disappearing into it. There is nothing to fault unless your earphones are very very sensitive. If you enjoy Digizoid zO2 or Rx levels of background noise, you'll do fine with the National. Again, that is only applicable with very sensitive earphones. With headphones, I've yet to hear any background noise.


 
   

 The National is on its way and looking forward to it. I will add my two cents worth when it arrives. It will be paired up with the Rooth 8-driver CIEMs, a 160gb iPod and a pair of slightly used Beat Audio "Thor" cables.


----------



## shigzeo

I've not paired the National with more than 6-drivers, but it does well, holding signal quality highly even with very low Ω balanced armature earphones. Indeed, the volume pot balance is one of the best I've used in analogue volume outputs. There is an incredible amount of power for full size headphones and IEMs alike. 
   
  My full review should be coming tomorrow or Friday. The National will be pared with HiSound AMP3 Pro (yes, that old beast), iPod nano 7G, iPod touch 4G, iPhone 4s, Sony A828 and briefly with the Colorfly C4 (which I borrowed). 
   
  There is little lacking in it at all. Its design: input and output split, gain switch placement, perfect volume pot are impeccable. But its sound (the fact it has one) is one of the best parts.


----------



## skoog5600

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I've not paired the National with more than 6-drivers, but it does well, holding signal quality highly even with very low Ω balanced armature earphones. Indeed, the volume pot balance is one of the best I've used in analogue volume outputs. There is an incredible amount of power for full size headphones and IEMs alike.
> 
> My full review should be coming tomorrow or Friday. The National will be pared with HiSound AMP3 Pro (yes, that old beast), iPod nano 7G, iPod touch 4G, iPhone 4s, Sony A828 and briefly with the Colorfly C4 (which I borrowed).
> 
> There is little lacking in it at all. Its design: input and output split, gain switch placement, perfect volume pot are impeccable. But its sound (the fact it has one) is one of the best parts.


 
  My National just arrived yesterday and am waiting on my new CIEM cable before offering my two cents worth of opinions, but I have to concur with Shigzeo that there is little lacking (especially for the price). It is a solid build and design and aesthetically pleasing to the eye especially when matched up with my silver 160gb. (I purchased the silver). My new cable should arrive tomorrow and will be paired up with the LS8 Rooth 8 driver CIEMs I've had for nearly two years. Looking forward to bliss.
   
  Stay tuned.


----------



## shigzeo

We are staying tuned. Looking forward to your impressions. The custom I'm using with the National is the Sleek Audio CT7 which is just briny enough in the midrange to need a bit of smear!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Shigzeo, Do you still have the go-dap, how do they compare? (I only have ipod touch 4G-so curious, wife has iphone 4S).
   
  Its The National vs The Arrow for me atm.


----------



## shigzeo

To be fair, the GoDap is a nice unit, but not up to National standards. Throw in the CLAS and it is quite unfair. That said, the Unit 4.0 does what neither the CLAS nor National do: charge, sync, protect. The GoDap has the slight low pass filter that the older unit had - obviously a design choice, so the mids stick out more so than is in the original recording. That is good. The National has a little less background noise than the GoDap does. They are both fantastic units, but since they are so different - one being an amp, the other a DAC/AMP/charger combo unit - you can't really compare them on the same grounds.


----------



## turokrocks

Please may we have a review between the National and the TTVJ slim.


----------



## shigzeo

I've not heard the Slim in a very long time and not for long enough to give any good impressions. I hope someone can help you.


----------



## fusionramjet

I got the National a couple of days ago so I haven't had much listening time yet.  The build quality if phenomenal IMO.  I love the solid feel of the on-off toggle switch, the volume knob, and the solid connections between the input and output and mini-jacks.  when you plug something into it, it really has a satisfying solid click.  as an aside, it's bigger than i imagined.  it's way bigger than the SR-71b. ​


----------



## turokrocks

Quote: 





fusionramjet said:


> I got the National a couple of days ago so I haven't had much listening time yet.  The build quality if phenomenal IMO.  I love the solid feel of the on-off toggle switch, the volume knob, and the solid connections between the input and output and mini-jacks.  when you plug something into it, it really has a satisfying solid click.  as an aside, it's bigger than i imagined.  it's way bigger than the SR-71b. ​


 
   
  We are waiting....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## skoog5600

I agree the Natioan;'s build is top notch solid. And well what comes out when coupled with a decent pair CIEMs is nothing short of phenomenal, especially considering the price point. Definitely worth it.
   
  I am a happy camper.


----------



## wyqdtc

Hows ur q701 perform on the national? I am thinking get an q701 for national


----------



## ValentinHogea

Just bought a National (and CLAS) last week... I'm having some issues however. Neither when powering my LCD-2's or my Merlins do I get more than 3 hs battery-time....
   
  What the ****?
   
  The LED by the switch of the national only displays a yellow/orange color, and exactly before it dies, the headphones fade out and the LED switches off.
  Shouldn't there be some green color when it's fully charged/the battery is still strong? Like on other amps?
   
  I charge it with the supplied charger that turns to green when charging is finished.
   
  Anyone recognize this?


----------



## GrumbleFish

Woop. Happy to be what seems like the 5th owner of The National. Should be arriving on Thursday. 

Seriously though, why is there no activity on this amp?


----------



## imackler

Would love any comparisons between the National and AHA-120 or SR71A!


----------



## justanut

Any ideas on whether this would be a good match for the Sony EX1000? Anyone with such a setup? Thinking that the National's bass extension and some damping of the treble would be welcome~


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





valentinhogea said:


> Just bought a National (and CLAS) last week... I'm having some issues however. Neither when powering my LCD-2's or my Merlins do I get more than 3 hs battery-time....
> 
> What the ****?
> 
> ...


 
  I'm having the same question myself. Any answers?


----------



## GrumbleFish

I do not have this battery issue. I have gotten at least six hours of use on each charge since I got the unit last thursday (3 charges so far). However, I don't have headphones that are hard to drive. I am using The National to run my GR07s and HE-400s. Both of them can be driven easily by an iphone, but don't sound anywhere near as good as they do with The National.


----------



## GrumbleFish

Oh, I also cannot comment on the Sony EX1000s or the AHA-120 or SR71A...
   
  Sorry, but I've never used any of those. I can give comparisons to the Fiio E9/11 or the Audioquest Dragonfly. Or how it sounds with my Vsonics or HiFiMANs. I wish I could be more help, but this is my first "high-end" amp.
   
  I will say that I love it completely so far. I was skeptical about spending $300 on an amp, but I don't regret it at all.


----------



## Yuceka

I figured it out. It's the charger that gives you the red light while charging and green when it's fully charged, not the amp.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I am still surprised there weren`t more buyers for the National, or more head-fiers talking about it or posting impressions.
   
  I would certainly like to hear more.


----------



## imackler

I bought it. It arrives on Wednesday. I'm hoping to do a little comparison between Neco Soundlab V.3 and the classic RSA SR-71a.


----------



## MilesDavis2

Just got mine tonight. So far, I am happy with it. used to own the SR71A which is a great amp. The National has its own distinct signature. Would spend more time with it and post more impressions but right now, I am smiling.


----------



## joetjie2000

I also own The National and think its a great amp.
   
  Do you think it will be able to drive the Hifiman He-500?


----------



## MilesDavis2

joetjie2000 said:


> I also own The National and think its a great amp.
> 
> Do you think it will be able to drive the Hifiman He-500?




Can't vouch for that. I got the national understanding the fact that I won't enjoy it with HD600. I am just using my SE425 and DT1350. The SR71A was able to drive my HD600.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





milesdavis2 said:


> Can't vouch for that. I got the national understanding the fact that I won't enjoy it with HD600. I am just using my SE425 and DT1350. The SR71A was able to drive my HD600.


 
   
  I'm enjoying the HD600 with the National more than I thought I would at first. My first impressions were not great but after listening a couple hours yesterday, it is rising in my estimation. At first the treble seemed awfully receded and I'm not in love with woman vocals or violins on it yet, but it does very well with lots of genres from symphonies to Radiohead. Its just a very engaging without demanding listen.  I'll have the SR71A and Neco Soundlab V.3 in a few days. I'm excited to do some comparing.


----------



## MilesDavis2

imackler said:


> I'm enjoying the HD600 with the National more than I thought I would at first. My first impressions were not great but after listening a couple hours yesterday, it is rising in my estimation. At first the treble seemed awfully receded and I'm not in love with woman vocals or violins on it yet, but it does very well with lots of genres from symphonies to Radiohead. Its just a very engaging without demanding listen.  I'll have the SR71A and Neco Soundlab V.3 in a few days. I'm excited to do some comparing.




You will be grinning from ear to ear with the HD600 /SR71A combo. I have not tried my HD600 with the National for fear that I may be disappointed. With your comment, I may have to try that. For the value, the National has that and for portable listening like waiting for the wife at the mall, it would suit me fine. Now of course, my humble home setup will compensate for whatever is missing. Glad that you gave the National some more time. i was not initially impressed but thought I would be fair. i'm glad I gave that time for it to blossom. The SR71A is a superlative amp. People complain on changing batteries. Got the rechargeable powerex 9v and for the sound, it was worth it. Would love to know your thoughts when you get yours. In the meantime, happy listening.


----------



## puffmtd

I ordered one Thursday and it shipped yesterday.  Can't wait to see how it does with the HE 400 and PS 500.


----------



## Jason36

My ALO The National arrived today and I must say I am very impressed with how this looks and the build quality for the actual price of the amp.

Not really had a proper listening session yet but on my initial sessions today I am quite impressed....seems to have a good weighty sound combined with my modded iPod and A.4i's. My only initial concern is even on the low impedence setting there is noticeable background hiss with the A.4i.....not tried them with my T70p yet and I have some GR07 Mk1's arriving tomorrow so will see if they fair any better.


----------



## MilesDavis2

jason36 said:


> My ALO The National arrived today and I must say I am very impressed with how this looks and the build quality for the actual price of the amp.
> Not really had a proper listening session yet but on my initial sessions today I am quite impressed....seems to have a good weighty sound combined with my modded iPod and A.4i's. My only initial concern is even on the low impedence setting there is noticeable background hiss with the A.4i.....not tried them with my T70p yet and I have some GR07 Mk1's arriving tomorrow so will see if they fair any better.




After a week of listening, it does get better and the soundstage widens a bit. For the pricing, I am very happy with my national. Love to hear what you think after some listening.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





milesdavis2 said:


> After a week of listening, it does get better and the soundstage widens a bit. For the pricing, I am very happy with my national. Love to hear what you think after some listening.


 
   
  I would agree with this assessment. I've gotten much more enjoyment out of the National the last couple days.


----------



## MilesDavis2

imackler said:


> I would agree with this assessment. I've gotten much more enjoyment out of the National the last couple days.




I was not happy initially when I first used it. Little congested. Next day, slight improvement. Now at 50 hours, getting better. My SR71A truly blossomed at 200 hrs. The National certainly is sounding better. I limit it to iems and the DT1350 as I got it for commuting.


----------



## puffmtd

Received mine today and after five hours or so am really enjoying it.  I listen to mostly classical and have noticed some of the referred to congestion in the busier pieces but nothing I can't live with and hopefully it will clear up with time.  The gr07mkII's really shine but it's been excellent with everything I have plugged into it.


----------



## MilesDavis2

puffmtd said:


> Received mine today and after five hours or so am really enjoying it.  I listen to mostly classical and have noticed some of the referred to congestion in the busier pieces but nothing I can't live with and hopefully it will clear up with time.  The gr07mkII's really shine but it's been excellent with everything I have plugged into it.




It will open up. Mine was slightly congested but now I am enjoying it.


----------



## Jason36

milesdavis2 said:


> It will open up. Mine was slightly congested but now I am enjoying it.




How many hours, roughly, does it need before it starts to open up? I have had mine for 5 days and have listened for about 2-3 hours a day so far. I am finding it quite a dark amp at the moment compared to my TTVJ ......... The high's seem to be virtually none existent and very receded (I am using a DIY modded iPod and Silver / Gold LOD and IEM cable with 4.Ai) 

It's like there is a blanket over the sound at the moment, which I am really not enjoying


----------



## MilesDavis2

jason36 said:


> How many hours, roughly, does it need before it starts to open up? I have had mine for 5 days and have listened for about 2-3 hours a day so far. I am finding it quite a dark amp at the moment compared to my TTVJ ......... The high's seem to be virtually none existent and very receded (I am using a DIY modded iPod and Silver / Gold LOD and IEM cable with 4.Ai)
> It's like there is a blanket over the sound at the moment, which I am really not enjoying




Again, each individual's listening trait may be different. Out of the box, I wasn't so happy but after about 20 hours, I am enjoying it. For my purpose of using iems and low impedance phones and primarily for commuting. I have not even tried my HD600 as I feel that it may drive it well but may not provide the edge that my previous SR71A provided. But for my listening pleasure and without technical talk and graphs , I am very happy with this amp and I agree with Shigzeo's review.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





jason36 said:


> How many hours, roughly, does it need before it starts to open up? I have had mine for 5 days and have listened for about 2-3 hours a day so far. I am finding it quite a dark amp at the moment compared to my TTVJ ......... The high's seem to be virtually none existent and very receded (I am using a DIY modded iPod and Silver / Gold LOD and IEM cable with 4.Ai)
> It's like there is a blanket over the sound at the moment, which I am really not enjoying


 
   
  I may have listened to it as long as you have. I like it much more than I did when I first listened to it. I wouldn't say that the highs are non-existent; in fact they have a ton in common w/ my Neco Soundlab w AD8610. I find the treble indistinguishable (IMO). What it does have is way more bass weight and warmth. But I agree with the overall assessment its a dark amp.


----------



## Jason36

Well having listened to the ALO Amp extensively over the weekend, I can say there has been a vast improvement and I am really beggining to enjoy this amp alongside my moddded iPod and both my 4.Ai (thanks imackler) and Beyerdynamic T70p.
   
  I am now starting to get the wider soundstage mentioned previously and the high frequencies are starting to become more noticeable (in a good way). I find the 4.Ai are probably a little bit too sensitive sometimes, with some background hiss using the High setting, switching to the Low setting tends to sort this, but then of course I tend to lose some dynamics.
   
  This is a great amplifier for the money and one that I am sure will continue to improve over the next few weeks. 
   
  Does anybody have any experience of running High impedence cans through it and what sort of response do they get?
   
   
  Today I have had my iPod Touch connected to the amp playing Spotify and I must say this definately gives the modded ipod a run for its money....listeniing to Fink's Wheels Turn Beneath my Feet sounds amazing as does Ann Brun's It All Starts Here. Plenty of Bass impact which is solid and the mids for the vocals are very detailed with excellent sepration and soundstage.
   
  The more I listen to this amp the more I love it!!
   
  Regards


----------



## MilesDavis2

jason36 said:


> Well having listened to the ALO Amp extensively over the weekend, I can say there has been a vast improvement and I am really beggining to enjoy this amp alongside my moddded iPod and both my 4.Ai (thanks imackler) and Beyerdynamic T70p.
> 
> I am now starting to get the wider soundstage mentioned previously and the high frequencies are starting to become more noticeable (in a good way). I find the 4.Ai are probably a little bit too sensitive sometimes, with some background hiss using the High setting, switching to the Low setting tends to sort this, but then of course I tend to lose some dynamics.
> 
> ...




Drives my HD600 with no problem on hi gain.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





milesdavis2 said:


> Drives my HD600 with no problem on hi gain.


 
   
  x2


----------



## Jason36

Quote: 





imackler said:


> x2


 
  Since I posted my last question I actually bought a pair of HD650 headphones for use in my office and agree with you both that "The National" does drive these exceptionally well. Really impressed with the results of this set-up actually.
   
  I found that the stock cable was a complete pain to use in the office and so upgraded to a shorter Silver Plated Copper cable and I am getting really good results with this. It has definately increased the detail I get with the HD650.


----------



## MilesDavis2

jason36 said:


> Since I posted my last question I actually bought a pair of HD650 headphones for use in my office and agree with you both that "The National" does drive these exceptionally well. Really impressed with the results of this set-up actually.
> 
> I found that the stock cable was a complete pain to use in the office and so upgraded to a shorter Silver Plated Copper cable and I am getting really good results with this. It has definately increased the detail I get with the HD650.




Enjoy your 650. I see that you have a wonderful setup.


----------



## Jason36

Thanks Mate.....I enjoy these setups a lot


----------



## Richsvt

I just ordered a silver National. Looking to use it as my other portable. Can't wait to hear it. From what I've read, I am anxious to see if I'll like the signature. My other choice was the Pico Slim, but I liked the idea of more power better than the ultra-portability. Well see...


----------



## Richsvt

I just got the amp the other day and have been listening to it exclusively. Very nice. Excellent build quality. First impressions right out of the box are great. I need more to really hear what it can deliver but I like it vey much. A little heavier than what I expected.


----------



## Richsvt

Went for a short hike this morning with my iPod Touch 3G, National and V-Moda XS. Very nice sounds. The XS have low impedance so the National didn't even break a sweat. Very light weight to carry around and the sounds were just great. Nice range in all places, way more than enough to drown out traffic. Easy to adjust volume when in my pocket. One of the reasons I chose a larger analog vol pot rather than the newer digital ones. No mistaking the volume control. Just a very nice amp to travel around on walks and such. Was a little worried that the amp was going to be too big (I was considering the Pico Slim instead of ALO) and it is manageable. There is some heft to it but it will fit in my pocket without protest. I am glad I went with the ALO as there is more useable power here and can power some higher impedance phones as well. Just another tool to pick from when needed.


----------



## vincentc

Hello Everybody,

I have the opportunity to get an ALO National for a very good price and I have also been looking at the Fiio E12. I want to pair one or the other to my recently ordered Fiio X5.

I was wondering if you guys ever had the chance to listen to these two Amp and if so what were your conclusion. This setup will be driving my Momentun and my DT880.


----------



## Richsvt

I love my National. I thought it was more warm than the E12. The only thing I see the E12 does better is the fact that it is slimmer, easier to pair with other stuff. Other than that, I would take the National any. My 2 cents...


----------



## vincentc

Thank you! I went for the National, it should arrive by Monday. I am very excited!


----------



## Richsvt

Good for you. I think you're going to really like its sound. Just noticed that it has been discontinued recently. Good you got it when you did...


----------



## vincentc

I will let you know half way through next week.  Yeah I really got lucky it was the last Amp they had in stock. It was a demo one (only 3 to 5 hours of play) for 55% off! 

I will also compare it to the ALO PanAm. I wish ALO could start a new batch of Continental.


----------



## Sound Eq

can the national drive the audeze lcd2 rev2 , and does it have a nice warm sound sig with good bass


----------



## FiJAAS

vincentc said:


> I will let you know half way through next week.  Yeah I really got lucky it was the last Amp they had in stock. It was a demo one (only 3 to 5 hours of play) for 55% off!
> 
> I will also compare it to the ALO PanAm. I wish ALO could start a new batch of Continental.




Could you take pics of it?


----------



## vincentc

fijaas said:


> Could you take pics of it?



 


I just made a little album  http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/911439/fiio-x5-with-alo-national/


----------



## FiJAAS

vincentc said:


> fijaas said:
> 
> 
> > Could you take pics of it?
> ...




Nice.


----------



## vincentc

sound eq said:


> can the national drive the audeze lcd2 rev2 , and does it have a nice warm sound sig with good bass


 
  
 I have the LCD2 Rev2 and I tried last night. Yes the ALO National can drive the LCD2, however I will not tell you how it performs yet because I only put 10 hours on the Amp so far. I will try to do more listening sessions in the weekend. 
 I will also compare the National to my ALO PanAm and my Woo WA6-SE and I will keep you updated.


----------



## knightboy140

Hey guys,
 I'm trying to rebuild my portable rig. 
 I already have a killer DAP that has amazing dac(dual wolfson) but a horrible amp so I got the national. Any suggestions for iems that synergizes really well with it?
 Cheers!


----------



## B3H3M0T

sorry guys for the bump
 i need help.
 i lost my alo the national charger.
 i want to buy the replacement, but i dont know the spesification the charger i must buy.
 or if you know Battery charger model maybe it will help me.


----------



## humoongus

Your review was very helpful! can't wait to lay my hands on this baby


----------



## acap13

vincentc said:


> I have the LCD2 Rev2 and I tried last night. Yes the ALO National can drive the LCD2, however I will not tell you how it performs yet because I only put 10 hours on the Amp so far. I will try to do more listening sessions in the weekend.
> I will also compare the National to my ALO PanAm and my Woo WA6-SE and I will keep you updated.



Sorry for bumping a very long time post. Are you willing to offer the comparison as promised? Would like to hear them out


----------



## DJtheAudiophile (Dec 9, 2018)

.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Anyone have any information on what type of charger the national take? Looking for a replacement. Thanks.


----------



## fishda30

Anyone still using this amp?


----------



## escapeism

fishda30 said:


> Anyone still using this amp?


Yes I am


----------

